# How to adjust Low Fuel Feed on Englander 25 EPI



## Wrangler (Nov 16, 2010)

New member to the forum, but have been reading as a guest for some time.  I have an Englander 25 EPI that I recently purchased from HD.  It was a floor model and has some issues, but Englander customer service has been really great.  My most recent problem is that the pellets are not feeding enough to maintain a decent fire.  I called customer service today and explained the problem.  The tech told me to change the low fuel feed to 6, if it is not already there.  I checked this evening and it is set on 1.  I've read other posts that indicate that 1 is a correct setting, but in my case the Englander tech told me to change it to 6.  Problem is, he didn't tell me how to change the setting.  Can anyone give me a hand?  Thanks much!


----------



## imacman (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, the procedure to change it is simple.....press the LFF button, and then press either the Heat & Blower up buttons at the same time, or down buttons at the same time.  These changes should be done while the stove is OFF.  After changing them, allow all the control board lights to go off completely.  Then re-start the stove.

That said, I agree with what you said about the setting....IIRC, the setting for the EP stoves is supposed to be 1-4-1.

Try the "6" setting, but IMO that's way too much fuel feed.  

Try calling Englander Tech again tomorrow.

EDIT:  Forgot to welcome you to the forum.  We'd LOVE to see some pics of the new stove too (hint, hint).


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information.  Going to go try it right now.  It's not installed yet, but hope to post some pics once complete.  Will let you know how this works out.  Thanks much!


----------



## teetah222 (Nov 16, 2010)

Um, if it's not installed, how do you know it's not feeding enough pellets?  I have basically the same stove, and although it feeds very few pellets at a time, there is enough fire to give me the heat I need.  Maybe you should just change the Heat setting, then it still feeds only a few pellets, but quicker.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 16, 2010)

Low Fuel Feed of 1 is the correct setting , do not set that up to 6 it will run too many pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> Um, if it's not installed, how do you know it's not feeding enough pellets?  I have basically the same stove, and although it feeds very few pellets at a time, there is enough fire to give me the heat I need.  Maybe you should just change the Heat setting, then it still feeds only a few pellets, but quicker.



Too many images come to my mind on that one.

It could however be sitting in the driveway for a dry test, first fire, and destinkification ;-).


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 16, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> Um, if it's not installed, how do you know it's not feeding enough pellets? I have basically the same stove, and although it feeds very few pellets at a time, there is enough fire to give me the heat I need. Maybe you should just change the Heat setting, then it still feeds only a few pellets, but quicker.




Um, like I said in my first post, the stove was a floor model with some issues. Knowing that it was not a plug-n-play stove, I set it up temporarily in a vacant garage bay to ensure it was running properly - before permanently installing it in the house. As far as changing the heat setting - tried that with no success. Ran it for a while last night on LFF 5, seemed to feed too much. Will try a lower number tonight, but 1 definitely is not working for this stove.


----------



## sc0872 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have one of these stoves and I have my LFF on 2, I dont see any way it would burn well on any number above that.  I have only had it on 2 for a few days just testing to see how it would burn.


----------

